# ebony new geoldii baby



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

New Geoldii Ebony


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Stunning:flrt:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Awwww :flrt: cutes


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

These are slowly becoming my favourite!! Becoming to love them very much!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Such cute faces! :flrt:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mat_worrell said:


> These are slowly becoming my favourite!! Becoming to love them very much!!


Bernadettes as well Matt..

Thinking of moving things about a bit to build another 2 enclosures as theres another 2 pair came availiable.

One of them has just had a baby and it would be a good one for keeping the breeding programme going for future pairs..

Out of all the zoos we deal with only one has had success with them.

They are a10 though so therefore theres alot of dealing with defra and cities again..

Becoming a bit of a habit now though.(formality)

The good thing with the Geoldii is the weaning..
They come along alot faster than any other species we keep.

Ebony is only 13dys old and you see her coming off dad and mum and going around on the platforms.

Only on cctv though as as soon as she hears us coming shes right back to mum and dad..

After about a week or so she was tacking food from mum and eating.

They get baby rice added when hand rearing as there requirements differ..

Have a good new year mate and hope it may bring you some babies of your own....
Peter


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

Just had a look through all your baby threads, Congrats on them all they are super cute. Are they all you private collection or are they ones you work with, either way you are very lucky to get to be around such amazing little critters.: victory:

I love there eyes, you can really see the awareness and intellegence they have:flrt:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Indicus said:


> Just had a look through all your baby threads, Congrats on them all they are super cute. Are they all you private collection or are they ones you work with, either way you are very lucky to get to be around such amazing little critters.: victory:
> 
> I love there eyes, you can really see the awareness and intellegence they have:flrt:


Yes they are our own...

Used to keep several different animals and then just primates and geckos now just primates..

Well and five dogs and a gray...

Wouldnt have it any other way..

Get borred with people very easily if they dont like animals or dont do martial arts...

But yes we do feel very privaliged to keep primates,,,have done for many years now...


And if i can get a zimmer into the enclosures cant see us not keeping them...


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

They are so cute! Ive always wanted a monkey especially tamarins! How mnay do you have? Do you need dwa..


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Trootle said:


> They are so cute! Ive always wanted a monkey especially tamarins! How mnay do you have? Do you need dwa..


Got marmies,tammarins, Geoldii..

Last count i think was about 37....

They are mostly troops as i leave with parents unless they decide to kick out.

Also have some on exhibit at zoos....

Favours for favours.:whistling2:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Wowo wowo wowo wwoowwoo!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Yes they are our own...
> 
> Used to keep several different animals and then just primates and geckos now just primates..
> 
> ...


:lol2:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

*bit of an update*










Bit of an update on his progress...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww, she looks like she is giving you a look as if to say "would you buggar off with that camera!" haha


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

I so really do need a pair of these!! I love them!!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mat_worrell said:


> I so really do need a pair of these!! I love them!!


Matt there was a pair and a trio avaliable last week mate.

I took the pair so as to have two sets unrellated.

Wish id have known earlier.
You are right though they are amazing monkeys.

Bernadette preffers the squirrels but i like geoldi

Well like them both but prefer geoldi

Youl be like me though need a bigger garden.:lol2:

By the way the geoffroys were crying this morning as they wanted to know why you didnt need them:lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Great picture :2thumb:

Absolutely gorgeous :2thumb:

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Ah man really?! Gutted!! Although saying that I wouldn't have had the money for them. Lol. 

I though it would be a bit extreme me posting on every thread that I need them!! Lol. But I do indeed need geoffroys too. Haha. 

My wish list is:
Geoffroys
Pygmies
Geoldi
Squirrels
Cotton tops

So either I got win the lottery or start pimping myself out to make it happen!! It will one day though!! ..... One day!!


----------



## Sylvain (Feb 5, 2011)

*Hello everyone and sorry for my poor English*

I'm French,
I wanted to congratulate PETERAROBERTSON for these babies.

I have a couple of Cebuella made me 2 beautiful baby three weeks ago

for over 1 year I want a French breeder of goeldy , you know one?
Or can you tell me if it is possible to buy in England and transported legally in France.

thank you in advance for your answers


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

a picture of ebont,,,hes nearly as big as dad....

And one of his brother and sister with mum and dad


----------



## andymck69 (Nov 27, 2010)

truely stunin,they are gorgeous your very lucky to have them,best of luck with the new pair.:2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Peter Ebony is coming on wonders! Looking great


----------



## Katnsean (May 9, 2010)

love them, so beautiful :flrt:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Nix said:


> Peter Ebony is coming on wonders! Looking great


Got him well educated Nix..

Made sure he combed his hair after your bad hair day comment about cotton tops:lol2:

Yeh that troop has a really good mum and dad...


But they dont half make a big issue when getting weaned..
Think they would like to be on dads back for life....


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Got him well educated Nix..
> 
> Made sure he combed his hair after your bad hair day comment about cotton tops:lol2:
> 
> ...


Lol yes I was a bit cheeky with the bad hair day comment. I'm sure cotton tops will forgive me  

Who would want to walk when they have someone to carry them around!

A real credit to you Peter they look great


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

*geoldi*

Ebonys mum Delila went into labour earl hours.
Noticed when we were up feeding baby cotton tops.

Breach birth..

Got her to vet..

Baby girl-dead obviously.

Mum is doing fine though and thats the main thing...


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

So sorry to hear this Peter. RIP little one. Glad to hear Delila is ok.


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Ah that's a shame but at least mum is ok and doing well.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Nix said:


> So sorry to hear this Peter. RIP little one. Glad to hear Delila is ok.


Yea it can be heart breaking...

Even after all these years of keeping it still breaks your heart...

Always for the animal though as keeping in the troop means you dont look at value...

She was beautifull...

Was even more heart renching with her last breach as it lasted for 7 days getting hand reared(too weak so they abandoned)

They look into your eyes and its hard not to get attached...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh Peter, what a shame mate. It is so saddening when things go wrong, & you feel very helpless.


----------



## TheProfessor (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats with all your babies i have just seen all your posts 

This may seem like a silly question but are all your monkeys "tame"? so can you handle them etc....?
and with all those monkeys it must take so much time and money 

Bet they are worth it though


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

TheProfessor said:


> Congrats with all your babies i have just seen all your posts
> 
> This may seem like a silly question but are all your monkeys "tame"? so can you handle them etc....?
> and with all those monkeys it must take so much time and money
> ...


Hi there professor.

None of ours are tame...

They are steady to myself and the missus...

We can go about our buisiness and they dont get stressed as they are used to us.

Bernadette is there 24/7 so she spends alot of time with them...

I can handle to a certain extent but they will bite..

I dont believe in handling..
Always think its still a form of imprinting..

We give treats etc and they are all okay with us..

When i go in to muck out they go outside..
but always come inside again to see what you are doing..

I tend to catch for vets etc and never had any problem.
Never had to chase round enclosure with a net or out..

Give treat and catch and straight into carry box..

Some i have slide hatch which when they go into nest box i remove while they are in...

Although there are some id net...
None of our though as i know them..

Yes its very expencive for us.....

More than half my wages go on the primates..
But we dont socialise or drink...

I teach martial arts a few times a week and other than that its all about our hobby....

Wouldnt like to say how much it costs us but its what we like doing..
Guess its our life mate..

Alot hande young babies for vet appointments etc and theres nought wrong with that i suppose..

We just have our own ways and we are great believers in trying to leave them to be monkeys


----------



## amyjl (Feb 21, 2010)

ongrats of the baby peter, she is stunning :flrt:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

a&m said:


> ongrats of the baby peter, she is stunning :flrt:


She died....

It was a breach birth this time round....

You must have read the original post about ebony..

The last of her three..

This one died--had to be removed due to breach birth....


----------



## amyjl (Feb 21, 2010)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> She died....
> 
> It was a breach birth this time round....
> 
> ...


aw sorry mate, not with it today at all. least mums ok though.


----------

